# Crown City Classic Tournament safety issue?



## GKDad65 (Jul 30, 2018)

"The Crown City Classic is hosted by the Coronado Youth Soccer League (CYSL) and is a Class I and III tournament open to USYSA and FIFA affiliated teams and AYSO. All games are played within the beautiful City of Coronado, surrounded by the Pacific Ocean and San Diego Bay."

Tournament Director:  
STS Specialists



I noticed a number of rebar stakes that where stuck into the ground to hold up advertising signage alongside the goals (see pictures).
IMHO, and that of Cal OSHA, exposed rebar poses an impalement hazard.
Now, in all fairness, SOME of the rebar was capped at this tournament, but some was not.

Tournament officials, referees, and coaches were notified, and nobody thought too much of my concern.

Am I being too picky about safety?


----------



## RedCard (Jul 30, 2018)

As a referee and I my own opinion, those signs are too close to the end line and the rebar is a danger to the players. Maybe not to the 
U-Littles but for the 05s and above who run hard can get knocked onto one of those rebars. The referee is responsible for the safety but unfortunately a lot of times when this happens at tournaments, the tournament director or whoever is the top dog at that field will brush it off and tell the referee to play on. 
Years ago, I got heat from a tournament because I would start a game cause one of the touch lines actually went over some  asphalt and there was a sewer manhole cover on the field.


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> "The Crown City Classic is hosted by the Coronado Youth Soccer League (CYSL) and is a Class I and III tournament open to USYSA and FIFA affiliated teams and AYSO. All games are played within the beautiful City of Coronado, surrounded by the Pacific Ocean and San Diego Bay."
> 
> Tournament Director:
> STS Specialists
> ...


Should have called OSHA.  On the other hand, at least one of the guy wires has yellow warning tape on it so you are less likely to trip on it and pop your eye out on a rebar stake.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Jul 30, 2018)

My kids have played this tournament for several years, it's a very good tournament in a great area.  Never noticed those before, I hope someone reported it to the field marshall..I agree it doesn't look safe.


----------



## outside! (Jul 30, 2018)

I would not have let my kid play and would have strongly advised the coach to not allow the team to play. I also would have raised a stink with the refs if they allowed anyone to play like that. The ref is responsible for the safety of the game and the tournament director cannot overrule the ref on that issue, just like non-staked goal posts and lightning.


----------



## watfly (Jul 30, 2018)

That's an obvious hazard, and the risk could have been easily limited by moving the signs back.  Unfortunately, common sense isn't too common these days.  I've noticed that when I've raised concerns about safety before that the "powers that be" act like your challenging their authority and take it very personally...ego before safety.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 30, 2018)

outside! said:


> I would not have let my kid play and would have strongly advised the coach to not allow the team to play. I also would have raised a stink with the refs if they allowed anyone to play like that. The ref is responsible for the safety of the game and the tournament director cannot overrule the ref on that issue, just like non-staked goal posts and lightning.


I am not sure who refereed that tournament since both of the main San Diego referee associations had their hands full covering Surf Cup, SD United tournament, Carlsbad Cup and there were no ref signups for Crown City.  If it is like when my daughter played Crown City about 8 years ago the refs were from South SD and Mexico and were not the best quality.  I know the refs that I normally work with would have had the rebar removed.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 30, 2018)

Surfref said:


> I am not sure who refereed that tournament since both of the main San Diego referee associations had their hands full covering Surf Cup, SD United tournament, Carlsbad Cup and there were no ref signups for Crown City.  If it is like when my daughter played Crown City about 8 years ago the refs were from South SD and Mexico and were not the best quality.  I know the refs that I normally work with would have had the rebar removed.


I don't know what it was like 8 years ago, but it HAD TO BE BETTER THEN.  Only about 1 in 10 referees had a badge.   Only about 5 in 10 spoke some English.  One referee told a back on a team: "Your coach is wrong, there is offside on a goal kick."  Most referees didn't/couldn't leave the center circle. 

At least half of the ARs had colored sneakers and mis-matched socks.  

As a referee and coach, I was shocked at what was rolled out there.  Coaches were all talking about it, on both sides of so many games.  Just another "quality" tournament brought to you by AFC/STS


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 31, 2018)

I think SDCSRA is doing all the STS tournaments in San Diego now. They assigning both this weekend. While they


Surfref said:


> I am not sure who refereed that tournament since both of the main San Diego referee associations had their hands full covering Surf Cup, SD United tournament, .


I'm pretty sure STS tournaments are being covered by SDCSRA this year.


----------



## lancer (Jul 31, 2018)

I am not a fan of the re bar, but how much more dangerous is it than the parent sideline with their chairs and umbrellas

...and then there's the psychological effect of the snarky-overly-vocal-joy-sticking-parents.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 31, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> I don't know what it was like 8 years ago, but it HAD TO BE BETTER THEN.  Only about 1 in 10 referees had a badge.   Only about 5 in 10 spoke some English.  One referee told a back on a team: "Your coach is wrong, there is offside on a goal kick."  Most referees didn't/couldn't leave the center circle.
> 
> At least half of the ARs had colored sneakers and mis-matched socks.
> 
> As a referee and coach, I was shocked at what was rolled out there.  Coaches were all talking about it, on both sides of so many games.  Just another "quality" tournament brought to you by AFC/STS


That is how it was when my daughter played eight years ago.  It doesn't sound like much has changed. There was an extremely overweight center referee that handed out yellow ref jerseys and badges from previous years to the high school age ARs.  One dad overheard the CR tell the ARs to just raise the flag when the ball went over the line.  I could not understand what was said because the instruction was in Spanish.  It may be better this weekend since I saw this morning that one of the San Diego ref associations sent out a call for refs for Crown City.  There are three tournaments in San Diego this weekend; Surf Cup youngers, Crown City girls and Tournament of Champions.


----------



## focomoso (Jul 31, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> One referee told a back on a team: "Your coach is wrong, there is offside on a goal kick."


The ref was right...


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

focomoso said:


> The ref was right...


There is no offside offence if a player receives the ball directly from: 
• a goal kick 
• a throw-in 
• a corner kick

https://img.fifa.com/image/upload/datdz0pms85gbnqy4j3k.pdf


----------



## focomoso (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> There is no offside offence if a player receives the ball directly from:
> • a goal kick
> • a throw-in
> • a corner kick
> ...


Oops. I misread the post.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> "The Crown City Classic is hosted by the Coronado Youth Soccer League (CYSL) and is a Class I and III tournament open to USYSA and FIFA affiliated teams and AYSO. All games are played within the beautiful City of Coronado, surrounded by the Pacific Ocean and San Diego Bay."
> 
> Tournament Director:
> STS Specialists
> ...


There is a reason Snow Summit stopped hosting Mountain Bike races and it has to do with rebar.

I would have quietly pulled the signage out before the game...


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> There is a reason Snow Summit stopped hosting Mountain Bike races and it has to do with rebar.
> 
> I would have quietly pulled the signage out before the game...


A student fell out of a tree onto a survey stake at the college I attended.  The stake pierced his neck and he bled out before the ambulance got there.


----------



## Fact (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> A student fell out of a tree onto a survey stake at the college I attended.  The stake pierced his neck and he bled out before the ambulance got there.


You always have such uplifting feel good stories.


Multi Sport said:


> I would have quietly pulled the signage out before the game...


That is exactly what I would have done.

Even with a professional co. running the tournament, aren’t  most field Marshalls just parents of the club? So I would not blame STS. Those are the same signs Nado has had forever around Coronado. Not a big fan of DOC Manny. He is weak poaching players and sometimes teams from the South Bay to bolster the local kids that he never developed.


----------



## CYSL Crown City Classic (Jul 31, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> "The Crown City Classic is hosted by the Coronado Youth Soccer League (CYSL) and is a Class I and III tournament open to USYSA and FIFA affiliated teams and AYSO. All games are played within the beautiful City of Coronado, surrounded by the Pacific Ocean and San Diego Bay."
> 
> Tournament Director:
> STS Specialists
> ...



Hello, 

You are not being picky about safety. We are always on top to getting caps on the rebar. We don't like it being exposed like that.  Sometimes kids come and take the caps off but we always try to make sure the caps are on. We have those banners there to keep soccer balls from getting onto other fields and to stop soccer balls  from going into the street. Also it eliminates chasing a bit and gives the game more flow. We apologize for any miscommunication if the problem was addressed and not taken care of right away but we will be on top of it even more so than we have.  Thank you for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## outside! (Jul 31, 2018)

CYSL Crown City Classic said:


> Hello,
> 
> You are not being picky about safety. We are always on top to getting caps on the rebar. We don't like it being exposed like that.  Sometimes kids come and take the caps off but we always try to make sure the caps are on. We have those banners there to keep soccer balls from getting onto other fields and to stop soccer balls  from going into the street. Also it eliminates chasing a bit and gives the game more flow. We apologize for any miscommunication if the problem was addressed and not taken care of right away but we will be on top of it even more so than we have.  Thank you for bringing it to our attention.


It is nice you replied, but your system is inherently unsafe. "Trying" to make sure that caps stay on the rebar obviously does not reasonably prevent the dangerous situation. Your organization is now in a situation where it has been publicly warned about a safety issue. It would be wise not to repeat the situation.


----------



## CYSL Crown City Classic (Jul 31, 2018)

outside! said:


> It is nice you replied, but your system is inherently unsafe. "Trying" to make sure that caps stay on the rebar obviously does not reasonably prevent the dangerous situation. Your organization is now in a situation where it has been publicly warned about a safety issue. It would be wise not to repeat the situation.


Thank you. The issue will be resolved.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 31, 2018)

CYSL Crown City Classic said:


> Thank you. The issue will be resolved.


My concern was with the referees, which you should know VERY seriously could impact future attendance. I heard form many coaches that said they will not return. You were done a disservice. I hope you didn't pay full freight for referees for your tournament  (but in which case you should have told the teams...)


----------



## coachsamy (Aug 1, 2018)

Surfref said:


> That is how it was when my daughter played eight years ago.  It doesn't sound like much has changed. There was an extremely overweight center referee that handed out yellow ref jerseys and badges from previous years to the high school age ARs.  One dad overheard the CR tell the ARs to just raise the flag when the ball went over the line.  I could not understand what was said because the instruction was in Spanish.  It may be better this weekend since I saw this morning that one of the San Diego ref associations sent out a call for refs for Crown City.  There are three tournaments in San Diego this weekend; Surf Cup youngers, Crown City girls and Tournament of Champions.


Bad memories! Thing is that Coronado has one of the best field locations in the entire region and haven't figured out that they need quality refs. I remember when they got those horrible referees during state cup at the cays.


----------



## coachsamy (Aug 1, 2018)

Fact said:


> Not a big fan of DOC Manny. He is weak poaching players and sometimes teams from the South Bay to bolster the local kids that he never developed.


How does Nado poaches??? There is only one club that poaches from the south bay and the east county...


----------



## 46n2 (Aug 1, 2018)

quick and easy fix is too used liquid nails or some sort of adhesive right after you drive those metal stakes into the ground.  Liquid nails is like 5 dollars a tube and you just squirt a nice glob into the caps and place on top of rebar.  Sounds like it wont happen again, obviously they just made a mistake and they'll correct it...


----------



## Surfref (Aug 1, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Bad memories! Thing is that Coronado has one of the best field locations in the entire region and haven't figured out that they need quality refs. I remember when they got those horrible referees during state cup at the cays.


Coronado has no control over the refs for State/National Cup.  State/National Cup referees get assigned through Cal South.  Cal South gives the referee associations an allotted number of fields to cover at a venue and the ref association fills the quotas.  I worked State Cup youngers one weekend at the Cays this past year and there were refs from both of the main ref associations in San Diego and refs from OC and Temecula. Many of them were the same refs I saw working the State Cup olders at Oceanside a couple months later.  Maybe you just got a ref that was having an off day.


----------



## coachsamy (Aug 1, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Coronado has no control over the refs for State/National Cup.  State/National Cup referees get assigned through Cal South.  Cal South gives the referee associations an allotted number of fields to cover at a venue and the ref association fills the quotas.  I worked State Cup youngers one weekend at the Cays this past year and there were refs from both of the main ref associations in San Diego and refs from OC and Temecula. Many of them were the same refs I saw working the State Cup olders at Oceanside a couple months later.  Maybe you just got a ref that was having an off day.


The refs I got many years back at the Cays were the same tools from the south SD. I think we had a good convo about this in the old forum. But by now specially since KM is no longer running the CCC, I would think that STS would try to get better refs.


----------

